# Lime cola bottle bottling company of SC



## Karikeller11 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here is a bottle I cannot find any information. It is 5 1/2 oz, embossed Lime Cola and around the bottom says "
Bottling co of SC, Property of Lime Cola.


----------



## Karikeller11 (Mar 31, 2014)

Correction it is 6 1/2 oz


----------



## zecritr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/lime-cola-bottle-m454569.aspx not much known it seems


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2014)

Just tagging for updates. No clue at the moment!  []


----------



## Karikeller11 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine has no city just says bottling co of SC


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 31, 2014)

Listed in Gono.Com under embossed S.C. Soda Bottles:NO CITY32S SCL1213"LIME COLA OF S C" I have never seen a down slant like that except here (Posted by WonkaPete), but different variant of bottle(Right):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe only Lime Colas from S.C. had a down slant?  Just a guess.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2014)

Kari I know zilch about Lime Cola, but if I understand the information on this link properly, it appears that the slanted-script straight-sided bottles were distributed in Georgia as well and not just South Carolina ... ???  http://dublinlaurenscountygeorgia.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-first-cola-wars.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2014)

Scroll through this link to see various South Carolina towns that bottled Lime Cola in 1921. Notice that more than one of them says "Lime Cola Bottling Company of South Carolina" http://books.google.com/books?id=HygrAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA94&dq=lime+cola+south+carolina&hl=en&sa=X&ei=pTM6U-SGO83YyAGh1oHQDA&ved=0CDsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=lime%20cola%20south%20carolina&f=false


----------



## zecritr (Mar 31, 2014)

http://archive.org/stream/annualreportofau1922nort/annualreportofau1922nort_djvu.txt SUPPOSED TO BE SOMETHING IN HERE ABOUT THE LIME COLA COMPANY OF SOUTH CAROLINA,MY EYES STARTED CROSSING THOUGH


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 1, 2014)

I responded to an offer for a free issue of Soda Spectrum in which Lime Cola was featured.it seems to have first appeared around 1906 in Alabama. There was a deco bottle patent issued for Lime Cola on May 24, 1921. Their ads in 1939 featured an insensitively named mascot, "Sir Limey" who sported a monacle and long white mustache.Bob Hope and Bing Crosby lost their azzes investing in, and promoting Lime Cola in 1947. In a carnival scene in Crosby and Hope's movie, The Road to Rio, a huge display of Lime Cola was featured. The company filed for bankruptcy in 1948.This print ad shows a bottle similar to yours, but the letters slant upwards instead of down. Also, it looks to have had a round paper label too.Thanks Soda Spectrum and J Lee!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 1, 2014)

If the Lime Cola Company had a regional purpose in mind regarding the down-slant versus the up-slant embossing, the reason eludes me. As you will see, the down-slant was also used on Alabama bottles as well as Georgia bottles. But even more confusing is that the Georgia bottles slanted in both directions. *Athens, Alabama  Down-Slant*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 1, 2014)

*Barnesville, Georgia  Down-Slant*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 1, 2014)

*Thomasville, Georgia / Up-Slant*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 1, 2014)

The following observations pertain to the straight-sided Lime Cola bottles only and not to the ones that have the draping embossing on the shoulder.  Although inconclusive at this point, of the numerous bottles I have been looking at there seems to be a trend in that ... *1.  The majority of the downslant bottles are "Shoulder Script"**2.  The majority of the up/slant bottles are "Mid Script"* But whether or not this has any significance, I do not know!


----------



## zecritr (Apr 1, 2014)

*Could the slants be related to time periods? like maybe first the up slants came out then the down slants later?**I don't know how to check the dates on that, I don't have any of those bottles.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 1, 2014)

*Z* That's a good question but one I personally cannot answer, either.


----------



## judu (Apr 1, 2014)

hey kari , those bottles were bottled in orangeburg s.c. .....there are several versions -including the one above with the embossed lime -- that just read bottling co of s.c. ...they were all bottled in orangeburg......


----------



## Karikeller11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the information. Where can I get the information about it being bottleed in Orangeburg?


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 1, 2019)

2find4me said:


> Listed in Gono.Com under embossed S.C. Soda Bottles:NO CITY32SSCL1213"LIME COLA OF S C"I have never seen a down slant like that except here (Posted by WonkaPete), but different variant of bottle(Right):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the bottle on the left, however, the city is Suffolk, Virginia. Suffolk is not far from my home.


----------

